# Job Offer From Australia



## vineethr2k (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear Friends

A consultancy from Australia is in the process of offering me a job. They wants me to do some research on the below topics. I have done my research but needs your inputs too. I am given the offer of Exp Software Developer in Microsoft Dynamics.

· *Salary & Tax*
What will be a reasonable salary considering the tax i have to pay and to live with a family of 3, my son is 4 yrs old.

· * Location of residence, schools, medical, etc*

pls advice 10 good locations i can choose to work?

· *Visa Process*
i do not have a PR in australia, so will the company apply work visa for me or do i have to apply myself. Please advise the links.

Thanks
Vin


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try looking on seek and see what they are paying for the same job. All salaries/hourly rates include tax.

Here in Australia you do not get paid more for having a family if that is what you are getting at about your family.

Location is something you will have to decide on yourself as everyone likes different things. Some like Melbourne because it is very multicultural, others Melbourne is too busy and they prefer quiet of other capital cities ie. Perth and Brisbane.

The visa is a discussion that you and your future employer should have had by now. Do they know you don't have a visa? You will have to chat with them and see if they will sponsor you or if you have to apply for the visa.


----------



## angel.ce (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello 
Can I work in Australia with a degree of Macedonia for completed college for teacher in primary school.Can someone respond me on this question ?Thank you


----------



## kattech (Jan 3, 2016)

For as long your degree is from a recognized varsity, chances are that you will find a job and work here. All you need is to search for a job in line with your qualification, and or a general job (non expertize)


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

angel.ce said:


> Hello
> Can I work in Australia with a degree of Macedonia for completed college for teacher in primary school.Can someone respond me on this question ?Thank you


In short NO.
There are very rigorous requirements to get registered as a teacher.
If you search the forum for "teacher" you will find quite a number of posts regarding just what is entailed .


----------

